# Here Comes The Rain Again by Eurythmics featuring Spitfire Audio Chamber Strings & The Baloran The River synthesizer



## quantum7 (Dec 4, 2020)

Presenting Here Comes The Rain Again by Eurythmics featuring The Baloran The River synthesizer. This piece was extra challenging for an 80's pop song due to the string arrangement that I had to recreate, but thankfully using Spitfire Audio's Chamber Strings worked out well. Originally I had a vocal version which was performed by my awesome wife, Ann Marie, who did a great job in my opinion, but the YouTube algorithm seems to think that it is the original Eurythmics version and zapped it out of existence. LOL I did a fair-use dispute and once an actual human hears that it is indeed my wife singing, and not Annie Lennox, it I'm sure I will get that version back up, because my wife worked hard on her part and it deserves to be heard. Anyway, I hope that you all enjoy it. 




*Here Comes The Rain Again by Eurythmics featuring The Baloran The River synthesizer*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAAH...ature=youtu.be
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## TGV (Dec 5, 2020)

It's a long time I heard the original, but the (backing) track sounds pretty good. I turned up the volume, and that doesn't happen often.

BTW, I always thought the pizzicati were a D50 patch...


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2020)

Whoa! ❤


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 5, 2020)

TGV said:


> It's a long time I heard the original, but the (backing) track sounds pretty good. I turned up the volume, and that doesn't happen often.
> 
> BTW, I always thought the pizzicati were a D50 patch...



Thank you very much!


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Whoa! ❤



Thanks!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd love to hear your wife's vocals. Why don't you try putting it up again on YouTube with a private link? Also, you could just upload an mp3 here.


----------



## VivianaSings (Dec 5, 2020)

"Video unavailable
The uploader has not made this video available in your country. "

Interesting since I'm in NYC. Although I wouldn't blame you - over the past 8 months and especially since the summer NYC has become the biggest sh!thole on the planet. Nothing should be allowed here.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 5, 2020)

VivianaSings said:


> "Video unavailable
> The uploader has not made this video available in your country. "
> 
> Interesting since I'm in NYC. Although I wouldn't blame you - over the past 8 months and especially since the summer NYC has become the biggest sh!thole on the planet. Nothing should be allowed here.



Hm. I can see it in Oregon.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 5, 2020)

quantum7 said:


> Presenting Here Comes The Rain Again by Eurythmics featuring The Baloran The River synthesizer. This piece was extra challenging for an 80's pop song due to the string arrangement that I had to recreate, but thankfully using Spitfire Audio's Chamber Strings worked out well. Originally I had a vocal version which was performed by my awesome wife, Ann Marie, who did a great job in my opinion, but the YouTube algorithm seems to think that it is the original Eurythmics version and zapped it out of existence. LOL I did a fair-use dispute and once an actual human hears that it is indeed my wife singing, and not Annie Lennox, it I'm sure I will get that version back up, because my wife worked hard on her part and it deserves to be heard. Anyway, I hope that you all enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This sounds great. Really nice work arranging and mixing. A lot of sounds, but they never get in each other's way.

I'd never heard of The River; is that what you used for all the synth sounds? Some great ones, like that bass starting around 2:20 and those little bells.

And the SCS pizz sound lovely.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 5, 2020)

Right on!!


----------



## VivianaSings (Dec 5, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Hm. I can see it in Oregon.



I'm using chrome, which I thought might be the problem since chrome is such a sh!t browser but I just dusted off internet explorer and got the same warning. Hmmm...who knows what's making it do that.


----------



## TGV (Dec 6, 2020)

BTW, you might label your version "karaoke". People look for these things. I once mocked up two arias of The Magic Flute, and the famous one (the aria of the Queen of the Night) got 60k views in a few months. I didn't like where YouTube was going, though, so around that time, I removed my account. But you might get some monetization out of it (or not, depending on copyright and all that jazz).


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 7, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'd love to hear your wife's vocals. Why don't you try putting it up again on YouTube with a private link? Also, you could just upload an mp3 here.



Good idea! I will try and get something up this evening here.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 7, 2020)

VivianaSings said:


> "Video unavailable
> The uploader has not made this video available in your country. "
> 
> Interesting since I'm in NYC. Although I wouldn't blame you - over the past 8 months and especially since the summer NYC has become the biggest sh!thole on the planet. Nothing should be allowed here.



I used to live in Southern California and unfortunately it is also getting worse and worse.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 7, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> This sounds great. Really nice work arranging and mixing. A lot of sounds, but they never get in each other's way.
> 
> I'd never heard of The River; is that what you used for all the synth sounds? Some great ones, like that bass starting around 2:20 and those little bells.
> 
> And the SCS pizz sound lovely.



Thanks! The River is a new synth from a small and newer French company called Baloran. There are less than 80 in the world, as he only produces 40 or so per year.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 7, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Right on!!



Thanks.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 7, 2020)

TGV said:


> BTW, you might label your version "karaoke". People look for these things. I once mocked up two arias of The Magic Flute, and the famous one (the aria of the Queen of the Night) got 60k views in a few months. I didn't like where YouTube was going, though, so around that time, I removed my account. But you might get some monetization out of it (or not, depending on copyright and all that jazz).



Hmm....that may be a good idea.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 7, 2020)

VOCAL VERSION MP3 for those wanting to hear my wife singing on it.


----------



## dflood (Dec 7, 2020)

Love the vocal. Great cover!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 7, 2020)

Very well done! Congratulations to the two of you.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 7, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Very well done! Congratulations to the two of you.



Thanks!


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 8, 2020)

dflood said:


> Love the vocal. Great cover!



Thank you.


----------



## fleita (Dec 8, 2020)

This is very nice. I would say it's much better than the original. Have you thought using legato? Just a hint of legato would make it very sweet. That's on my taste. 
Also, some short strings runs don't sound natural.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 9, 2020)

Classy all round. What a talented pair. Love it.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 9, 2020)

fleita said:


> This is very nice. I would say it's much better than the original. Have you thought using legato? Just a hint of legato would make it very sweet. That's on my taste.
> Also, some short strings runs don't sound natural.



Thanks! I actually did use legato, BUT this track was the first time I ever used this Spitfire library....just bought it last week specifically for this track. Unfortunately I just do the YouTube tracks on the side and only have limited time to put them together. Considering though, I still feel like the string tracks came out nice, but yes, with more time and more use with Spitfire's Chamber Strings, I could have indeed made it even better. Composing, just like life, is a continual learning process.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Classy all round. What a talented pair. Love it.



Thank you very much.  I truly am blessed to have been happily married to my wife for over 16 years now....especially how in my mid 30's when I met her I had given up on ever finding someone right for me. None of my music goes out into the world without her final critique and blessing, as she has a very good ear and at times spots things that I do not. She doesn't sing much anymore, as she is a full-time mother to our disabled son, but I can still coax her into my studio to sing despite her being a lot more self-conscious regarding her lack of vocal practice. She still sounds great to me though and I am grateful to have access to her vocals.


----------

